# Husbands Day!



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome!! My hub has decided perhaps he'd like to ride Red, but "not in that sissy saddle you ride in, I need a horn". So...my next hunt is an Aussie saddle to suit him as they fit Red better than most Westerns, and my Stubben fits like a glove.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Ehh, I fell for the horse trap about a year ago, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

awe! This story was too cute! That's so exciting  Should have gotten pictures!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Countmystrides, that is exactly what my hubby said. He wanted to post them on his facebook page! I'm trying not to get too excited yet, but I have envied couples that ride together. Hoping the "horse" bug has at least nibbled Don!

He's heard me and my friends talk about all the trails we've ridden on for years. Animals we've had cross our paths and even overnight camping trips. How wonderful if the future holds that for us together!

Hoping to set up another ride for next weekend with the couples. This time I will take pictures of it for here and for Don to post. 

We went to supper tonight with my sister and I was very complementary to Don on how he handled T. You could see him puff up with pride. He was telling my sister all about it. Gotta love it!


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I would love for my hobby to get bit by the bug! He rode and did cutting two weeks ago. So hopefully soon he will ride again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> First, the husbands, though not really riders, were very relaxed, almost not even aware , of what could happen if they didn't pay attention. But what really struck us gals, was that the horses _responded_ to this "clueless" attitude and were very relaxed and responsive.


I'm not married, but I noticed this with a couple I sometimes ride with. The wife is supposed to be the rider and have all the horse experience. But she gets scared and sometimes bales off the horse. The husband is relatively new to horses, but never gets scared or worried, he just takes it all in stride. One time after the wife bailed I caught myself just as I was going to suggest that they switch horses. Then I was thinking "oh, _she_ is supposed to be the more experienced rider." But I was thinking the hubby would do better with the more skittish horse. Hmmm! 

I do think if a person is tense it transfers over to the horse. So maybe carefree riders make carefree horses? Something for all of us to think about. :lol:


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well my experience is different in that my wife was not into horses, started riding and she was worried how long we woudl ride. I told her when she was ready we would go back and that is what we did. We sometimes ride for 3 or other timesup to 6 hours. We did a lot of walking for a long time, then we slowly progressed into trotting and now this year she has started galloping and is still liking it. We are a family of four and we all ride. We go camping and do day rides, they all seem to enjoy it....... The wife started riding 4 years ago.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats to you and your husband!
I've seen couples comprised of an experienced woman rider and a 'hubby' rider turn what should be an enjoyable day into a disaster too many times before. Typically either the lady being the 'big expert' treating her husband like a child (and he never wants to ride with his wife again), or the 'macho' husband wants to show off and play 'cowboy' (which results in a trip to the emergency room).
Hope you have many great rides together.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That is so cool! My boyfreind had never been around horses until he met me. He wasn't very interested in them at first. But we rescued a little 14 hh mare for $40 (walking skeleton). I kept her at his house, and he looked forward to seeing her and watching her when she ate. He was hooked! 

My BO had a very nice calm mare he let my boyfriend ride before she was sold. He was also very relaxed and carefree. He would get the biggest grin on his face when she would brake into a trot. (He needs a bigger saddle too!)

Needless to stay, with my new little mare 13.3hh, he wants to help me with everything! Leading her, petting her, helping train her, lol.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Rum4, I kept the ride at a walk and for a short time (for me anyways). Theory was to keep them wanting more, and hubby gets _uncomfortable_ riding at a trot. Hopefully as he becomes more relaxed and confident, he will figure it out how to position himself (?). Would love to pick up the pace a bit, but am so over the top happy that he wants to ride, I'll stay at the walk to have him with me. Hoping to do some camping (I've done it without him) as a couple. That , I think, would be my "heaven". To ride good horses with the man I love, sleeping under the stars and listening to the horses snort and all. 

PaintedHorseMares, yes you are so right. I kept my mouth shut. Don is not a show off, and not a child. He let me know earlier before the ride, that if he needed any help he would ask. That was my warning to zip it. I actually was able to! LOL! He did superbly on my mare, who can be a bit of a wench when close to home and not wanting to stand and wait for others to catch up (my horses really walk out, so we do have to occasionally wait for the rest to catch up). He figured out what to do, and she gave up giving her opinion to him. I was so proud of both of them!

ChevyPrincess, that is fantastic! Get him hooked! LOL! I'm having fun looking around for a more comfy and larger saddle for Don. It will be a western, and so far I like the feel and quality of the Crates. After I find one, then it'll be up to Don on how it feels to him. I'll just do the "shopping around" for him. It is just too much fun! **** that we are coming into hunting season here. That will give us only Sundays to ride. But looking forward to next spring. Riding after work almost everyday with him will be wonderful!

Can you tell that I'm still so stoked! LOL!


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

My hubby had never seen a horse up close until he met me 7 years ago. Now he is a trail riding nut! LOL! He LOVES to ride. We bought him a 4yo MFT mare 6 years ago. Larue taught him how to ride, taught him patience, and taught him to trust her instincts. She is still his main ride but he takes every opportunity he can to ride different horses to hone his "feel." Rick is such a relaxed rider. His RMH mare, Mesa, and Lare love their daddy. Here is a pic of Rick and Mesa taken yesterday on a mountain trail in VA. We have THE BEST time riding together. There is nothing like riding your best horse with your best friend on beautiful trails across the country. I'm a very lucky girl!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

WalkaMile I am glad you are stoked and I can understand it. I was happy when my wife wanted to ride and now she is the one asking when can we go riding. We do day trips and camping. My wife and I bought a LQ trailer so we can ride and she likes camping so we get to do both together. Most times even now I let her decide how long we ride and at what pace, she is still not completely comfortable with the gallop but ever time we do she brags about how her and her horse were galloping and it puts a smile on my face every time. Keep up the good work and hopefully, your "heaven", of riding good horses with the man you love, sleeping under the stars and listening to the horses snort and all", will come true......


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Aw I'm so jealous!
After nearly 6 years I STILL can't get my fiance to come ride with me. It's hard enough to get him to come and interact with my horse...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so pleased for you, how fantastic to be able to share your love for horses and riding with him, and for him to like it. 
My hub is a monster of a man, at about 300lbs and I would love for him to ride but there is no way that I could ask my super skinny TB to do that, and I cannot afford a 2nd horse. I would love to take him somewhere so we could both ride together, but I would want to wrap him in bubble wrap AND cotton wool, he is big but he is a softie. I would have to have a lead rope attached to his horses bit, as I would not know the horse and while I am one third of him, I would be scared to death. 

I am so pleased for you that it went well, but if your guy is anything like mine, don't push too hard to do it again or often. They take time, and like to think on things and mine does not like to be pushed. Men are funny things even if they had fun!


----------



## Gothic Melodies (Oct 21, 2010)

That sounded like you had a lot of fun. I'm too young for a husband but I want to take my dad on a trail ride. He hasn't had much experience with horses but it makes me curious if he'll respond the same way. My dad isn't much of a listener so he doesn't like to be told how things are done. This makes me want to go on the trail ride much earlier.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Amir, Don and I have been married over 25 yrs. Don't want to discourage you, but it may take yours a while. LOL! Don't give up hope, think of me and mine, it could happen. :wink:

AlexS, I am trying to let him suggest riding. In the past, he would go for 1 ride a year (on our anniversary, his gift to me) and it couldn't be over 30 mins (not really worth saddling up for). The past 2 or 3 years I told him that it was okay not to go, knew he didn't really want to anyways. I'm not sure what changed, could be seeing me go through chemo, could be me coming back from a ride beaming and not wanting to _bore_ him with details. Whatever the reason, I'm so grateful. So, yes , good advice about not pushing, and I am trying hard to control that impulse. Not easy! 

Gothic Melodies I remember my Dad going riding with me a couple of times when I was a teenager. I think I was on cloud nine and felt so very safe. Of course, even now at my ripe ole age I'm still a daddies girl. I think all girls should be if at all possible. As far as your dad not being much of a listener, most men can fall into that category. They hear just fine, but don't like to be told! My Dad could never say he was sorry, but I knew he was because he would go to the store and by me a fudgecicle (my favorite). I learned to "read between the lines" with him, and most men. :wink::lol:


----------

